# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - HTC One ( HTC M7 ) Unlock , Repair Boot , Change IMEI , CID and more [ + ]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [3 DEC 2014]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *HTC_M7_PN0710000.dll**HTC_M7_PN0712000.dll**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Assem0101

الله يستر عليك

----------

